# If you mastered Cooking, Chinese Medicine, and Nutrition, what would you do?



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

You are a professionally trained chef.:chef: 

You are also a licensed acupuncturist and Doctor of Chinese herbal medicine. You know which foods will heal your patients and where to find them.

And have a master's degree in nutrition.


What would you do with these three skills? What would your perfect career be?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Pitch a cooking show on Public Television or a health-centered cable channel. Oh, and write a book or some magazine articles!

There are some hospitals, clinics and other health care providers who have programs blending Asian medicine and approaches with Western ones. Maybe there are some in your area.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Open a shop that specializes in Chinese herbal tonics (the kind that include a chicken with the herbs), and design and sell menus (with recipies and herbal ingredients) for diets to help particular afflictions


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Aloha -- former Maui girl here. How's Oahu?

I am so glad you posted this thread. I have a Masters in biology (plant research), I am a cook, and studied alternative medicine as well. I too have been trying to figure out what the heck to do with everything under my belt.... In addition, I now have six acres of fertile land. Herb farm? Build a greenhouse? Grow Chinese herbs? Restaurant? There are so many possibilities. The problem is finding the niche. But the niche has to fit. I think what we both need to recognize is what it is that we want to do for people. How do we want to please them? Help them enjoy a unique taste of life? Help them feel better? 

I have to run, but I truly look forward to continuing this conversation. 

Cheers! Stevie


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Similar to me.....

Biochemist, accomplish home cook, food science expert, food science/nutrition university lecturer, certified food handling and safety trainer, local newspaper columnist.
(also perfectly bilingual French and English)

I am still searching...
I am up for some suggestions as well.

Luc H.


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

LOL between the three of us we could sure come up with one good show! Or at least a book.... I have been writing on the side, trying to integrate my plant compound research with food....


----------



## botanique (Mar 23, 2005)

Hm... definitely a grab bag of knowledge and talent for one unique restaurant! It would be fun coming up with a name for it! :crazy:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2008)

You'd do very well to be a fengshui master...write a book about balancing the universe via food and health...


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

these skills are more than enough i think so i would prefer workin in some good and reputed hospital since i have leant medicine of chinese and i m sure that i ll work as a part time worker there .this is scheduled in the morning . for the evening time i ll set up a clinic .


----------



## longfellow (Jun 11, 2008)

open an old age home for chinese hookers


----------



## charan (Jul 1, 2008)

With these three degrees I would like to self-start my career on my own just by starting a organisation called "ALL IN ALL" which has the provision of all these three degrees mentioned.

I'll appoint some trained professionals much like me and have a good relationship with them and make the organisation to do better in the coming days.:talk:


----------

